# Wiring Double Switch fan/light



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Hot wire goes to black screw, only one needed. They are bridged with that brass piece between. Fan goes to one switch brass screw, light to the other. And you will need a neutral at the fan. If you are getting power to the switch from the fan box, you will need another wire from the fan box to the switch box for hot. If the hot is in the switch box, you only need the 3 wires to the fan, Blk/Red/white, + gnd.


----------



## electro (Oct 24, 2008)

You would only break off the bridge if you were controlling two different circuits .
Are you tripping the GFCI or a regular breaker in the panel ?
I don't see a need for GFCI protection for the fan , but make sure you are using the neutral out as well as the hot out .


----------



## mjbcable (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advise, hopefully others will use this as a reference as well. BTW, I was a little impaitent and decided to try it by removing the bridge. I hooked everything up as mentioned, but noticed that I only had one switch operating. Makes sense now why the other switch didn't work because it had no power. Regardless, I pigtailed a hot onto the other common again from the GFI and it now works with without any problems. Sounds like I could have saved me one less step and one less pig tail had I not removed the bridge. Also, the GFI wasn't tripping before and was related to the circut breaker box. I think it had something with me not completing the circut and was basically having two hots meeting one another and thats why it tripped. I wondered if GFI'ing the fan/light was a little overkill, but seeing how it was over a shower and the switch was near the sink it wouldn't hurt to add them to the circut and protect every receptacle and switch in the bathroom


----------



## electro (Oct 24, 2008)

So if I'm understanding right , everything is working ?


----------



## mjbcable (Sep 15, 2009)

yes everything works fine. Thanks.


----------

